# My band recorded an EP



## NotJonGreco (Jul 13, 2012)

So, it'd be cool if you guys checked it out. It's free on our bandcamp. We're some kinda post-hardcore, post-punk, pop-punk, alt rock thing. Hell if I know. I play lead guitar, sing secondary vocals, and scream.

The third song is my favorite.

http://www.rebelsfightingrobots.bandcamp.com


----------



## Namba (Jul 13, 2012)

Dude! This kicks ass! And I see you're a Rancid fan? Yes. Dude, this rocks. Keep making music, I wanna hear more.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 13, 2012)

ksjhgsdkhdfsg FUCK

This is actually amazing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 13, 2012)

*puts on glasses* well I'm about to be an asshole and look at this constructively. Don't take anything I say as fact, gunna just state what I sort of get from listening. What I like about certain aspects and dislike.

Right off the bat the first song is introduced with a fast moving scratch on the guitar. Straight rhythm and establishes the dissonance of the song. Breaks out into a perfectly timed chord, makes it feel like there is a struggle. You know how you listen to emocore and it's just sorta like they only use resolving in choruses? This defies that and makes it feel almost like you're being welcomed into the thoughts willingly, rather than glimpses like with above. The introductory shouting would make someone nervous about the direction of where the song is going, but if they kept listening they'd know it wasn't crappy singing. Everything about the song feels fast paced and flying right by my eyes. With this in mind, it's almost hard to catch what the song is about but to be fair, the intentions and execution outweigh the lyrical purpose. I did note that pretty much the whole song was built off the same chords and rhythmic ideas. Since there seems to be the intentions of building a constant 16th note base, this is appreciated but annoying at the same time. Feels redundant at times in that regard. Of course I'm a hypocrite for saying such, but anyways! I like it. Makes me think of We Came As Romans, plus you don't reuse lyrics and the guitar works are lovely. Just what pushes me off is the somewhat cliche feel and only one sort of tonality being used. One tone as an artist, which can be good because it's manipulated effectively~ 
The closing notes especially. Feels like it's a confession, trying to ask you to walk with you. although the return to rock felt like it was only momentary confession.
I don't know, that one I'm especially divided on. Everything will be ok...that just makes it feel like it's honest and you're not just asking, you're being strong for each other. The instruments reciprocate that and so it works. But then it ends almost suddenly, no down turn just a bam-and-2-bam-3-and-bam that does feel power, but loses that power since the whole end was powerful. If it was more transitionary to the end of the EP, it'd feel really cool.

On the note of talent; drums (to the percussionist of this group I'm sorry) are average level for a punk drummer. Not being asked for much, and giving at that level. He's doing the job but it's not something new. Of course, he meets the requirements and adds to the music properly so there's that.

Guitars. Hot damn. Good job, incorporating metal feels with punk feels to make this sort of core type hybrid. Only using one tone and range on the guitar is somewhat prevalent but it still works pretty well. The talent behind it is...well, no it's not average. Above but not mind blowing. Still good.

Bass I can't hear (SORRY BASSIST </3)

Vocals. Hey man. I can hear that vibrato. You win this round. If given a vocal passage intended to express misery, I suspect that guy could make me shed a tear :3
There are some times where all he does is practically shout vocally. Not much variance there. He does it well regardless.

Screaming sounds pretty full, but that last song did sneak in some unwanted forced tones. Otherwise, I actually felt the screaming wasn't thin and flimsy, but full and guttural. How a "scream" should be, really, with tone!

And so! I enjoyed listening and find you a worthwhile group. Lots of interesting concepts going on. Sorry I gave such a verbose response.

If I could give it an exact score based on my enjoyment, a range of 6.5-8/10. Not bad, not bad at all!

Thanks for bearing to listen to me basically rant x3

Also, I was wondering if perhaps you were the only fur or if this was a fur group.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys!

Tides - Damn, that was quite the review. I appreciate you breaking down the EP piece by piece, really! I am the only fur in the group. I play lead guitar, sing backup, and scream. I also do a great bit of the writing. If you looked at the picture of us on our bandcamp page, I'm the dude in the shorts and the hat.

I can tell you that as far as the flow of the EP is concerned, we went with the longest song last. Not just because it's so long, but because it ends with an epic build. Our producer is going on tour (he's in a pretty big punk band) and he'll be back in September, so we'll be recording more and combining those with this little release for a full length. Our other songs show off our bassist and drummer a bit more. Especially with some of the newer stuff we've been writing. I'll definitely post more when we finsih up the record, and when we do our music video (Later this month).

We're working with a smallish punk label at the moment who may be releasing the album, albeit for free. They can just give us the marketing push we couldn't do on our own. I'm psyched!

Eyal - Let's be friends. And thanks for listening!

Vukasin - Thanks a lot! I'm really glad you like it!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2012)

NotJonGreco said:


> Tides - Damn, that was quite the review. I appreciate you breaking down the EP piece by piece, really! I am the only fur in the group. I play lead guitar, sing backup, and scream. I also do a great bit of the writing. If you looked at the picture of us on our bandcamp page, I'm the dude in the shorts and the hat.
> 
> I can tell you that as far as the flow of the EP is concerned, we went with the longest song last. Not just because it's so long, but because it ends with an epic build. Our producer is going on tour (he's in a pretty big punk band) and he'll be back in September, so we'll be recording more and combining those with this little release for a full length. Our other songs show off our bassist and drummer a bit more. Especially with some of the newer stuff we've been writing. I'll definitely post more when we finsih up the record, and when we do our music video (Later this month).
> 
> We're working with a smallish punk label at the moment who may be releasing the album, albeit for free. They can just give us the marketing push we couldn't do on our own. I'm psyched!


well shucks. x3
ah, alright.

Yeah, I did notice how you really almost sorta just gave it a nice kick to close everything.
And that's good to hear, the integration of everyone is always great to hear. :3

Heh, still hiding under the waves, preparing to strike the music community. You've got every right, there's definitely potential here.


----------



## Namba (Jul 14, 2012)

NotJonGreco said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys!
> 
> Tides - Damn, that was quite the review. I appreciate you breaking down the EP piece by piece, really! I am the only fur in the group. I play lead guitar, sing backup, and scream. I also do a great bit of the writing. If you looked at the picture of us on our bandcamp page, I'm the dude in the shorts and the hat.
> 
> ...


Hey man, you release an album, I'll be willing to support your band by buying a physical copy if such a thing is available. Seriously, this sounds like something I can keep enjoying over and over.


----------

